# Real Life Pok



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

Most pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Most pok


----------



## [Nook] (May 24, 2010)

Caterpie. Is it so hard to guess what it's based off? Of course, it's based off a caterpillar.


----------



## Wish (May 24, 2010)

I'm guessing a jirachi is a...


._.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Lopunny is obviously based off a Playboy bunny.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (May 24, 2010)

mareep = sheep.

wouldn't it be cool if Pokemon were real?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
			
		

> mareep = sheep.
> 
> wouldn't it be cool if Pokemon were real?


they are


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (May 24, 2010)

no i meant like if we could actually be Pokemon trainers and catch em' all


----------



## Wish (May 24, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
			
		

> no i meant like if we could actually be Pokemon trainers and catch em' all


That would be alot of Pokefood and Pokeblocks.


----------



## [Nook] (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Lopunny is obviously based off a Playboy bunny.


YOU BEAT ME TO IT. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Zachary (May 24, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
			
		

> no i meant like if we could actually be Pokemon trainers and catch em' all


Funny thing is, if they were real most people in the world wouldn't try to catch them. We wouldn't be excited about it seeing as they are just animals. Unless of course, someone turns it into a sport, then Peta gets angry and...

Yeah.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

Why isn't anyone posting pictures. Playboy Bunny... :Z


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Why isn't anyone posting pictures. Playboy Bunny... :Z


Google if you want to see one.


----------



## Zachary (May 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Why isn't anyone posting pictures. Playboy Bunny... :Z


Google is your friend, seeing as it is the only thing I can ]


----------



## -Aaron (May 24, 2010)

Charmander is based of a Salamander.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## SockHead (May 26, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

It's Togepi! D:


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 26, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone ate Togepi right out of its egg! D':>


----------



## 8bit (May 26, 2010)

I heard u liekz tyeforcez


----------



## Elliot (May 26, 2010)

Pikachu is based on a rat.  or something.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## muffun (May 26, 2010)

Has anyone else been reading the Origin of Species articles on Bulbapedia? I found them pretty interesting.

Castform is based of the teru teru bozu. :>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 26, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Has anyone else been reading the Origin of Species articles on Bulbapedia? I found them pretty interesting.
> 
> Castform is based of the teru teru bozu. :>
> 
> ...


]


----------



## muffun (May 26, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/On_the_Origin_of_Species:_Turtwig,_Grotle_and_Torterra

The latest one. :3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 26, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, most interesting. Thank ye!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 26, 2010)

Ponyta is based off Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## muffun (May 26, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Ponyta is based off Sarah Jessica Parker.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>

Never noticed the head similarities...


----------



## mewmewpower (May 27, 2010)

Milktank is based off of a cow.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## MC Lars (May 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Most pok


----------

